# When things don't go as planned ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Changing out a septic air compressor, when I open the control box I see the results of a gecko orgy gone wrong. I am also surprised at the size of gecko poop.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Rest of that air comp change out. Pump down in the dirt, full of water. I noticed the electrical junction at the tanks looking like a few that I have had to repair recently. Gonna plan for this one to let go once the lawn guys hit it a few good times this summer.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Recent electrical repair, been seeing a lot of this lately. HO said it was broken recently, but I suspect ever since it got backfilled. Luckily, no glue which probably helped with no breaks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I would be absolutely shocked if that was NEC Compliant...

Most of the time LB Conduit Bodies are only used for pulling wires...

LB Conduit Bodies can be used to make connections if they are clearly marked with the volume and the number of wire connections and size are allowed for that size...

Just looking at it by eyeball I'm sliding my stack on NEC Fail...:shifty:

I could look it up for you...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Uh ... you got me there. My boss handed me parts and said it's broke, go fix it. Those are what we normally end up with during installation and they pass. I would like to know what you are talking about though and if it is an issue I need to bring up.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You thinking they need to be those metal ones?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Shh ... what the NEC don't know won't hurt them. :thumbup:  

Didn't know if it would make sense without all the emoji. 






Sorry, popped in my head, had to.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> You thinking they need to be those metal ones?


No! I'm thinking that where the connections are made up it needs to be an actual junction box...

I'll look it up for you...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nfpa 70 ... looking around now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The attachments are slightly jumbled...
Just above the chart where the line starts with enabled that is the end of C which landed at the top instead of above that...

314.16 belongs at the top...

then C

then enabled...

then the chart...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

314.16


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> .................


Yeah, when I got to actually thinking of why there would be an issue, over crowded box is definitely what i dealt with. That and your post #4. That's when I knew where to look.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's where that Industrial Plumbing Gig was so much fun...
We were all excellent in our own trades...
And very good in everyone else's...


----------

